# Post videos of your buns being cute!!!



## odyssey~ (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi!
Here just post any videos of your buns being adorable <3

I'll start off with this!
I was finally able to catch Odyssey flopping on video for the first time!


----------



## Moonshadow (Sep 12, 2021)

I want to but it says my videos don’t have an allowed extension It’s probably because I recorded them on my iPhone...


----------



## ArtistChibi (Sep 13, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> I want to but it says my videos don’t have an allowed extension It’s probably because I recorded them on my iPhone...


Have you tried posting it onto YouTube and sharing it here? Sometimes posting media from a mobile device or computer isn't easy on here as it is to simply upload to YouTube and posting it here.
Like this.


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 13, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> I want to but it says my videos don’t have an allowed extension It’s probably because I recorded them on my iPhone...


You can use a throwaway youtube account and just make it unlisted, imgur (no account needed), streamable, instagram, wevideo, etc, etc ))


----------



## Moonshadow (Sep 13, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Have you tried posting it onto YouTube and sharing it here? Sometimes posting media from a mobile device or computer isn't easy on here as it is to simply upload to YouTube and posting it here.
> Like this.





odyssey~ said:


> You can use a throwaway youtube account and just make it unlisted, imgur (no account needed), streamable, instagram, wevideo, etc, etc ))


Thanks for the advice! I’ll try one of the options today or tomorrow then!


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Sep 14, 2021)

Everyone loves a bunny binkying!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Sep 14, 2021)

#SirThumpsAlot said:


> Everyone loves a bunny binkying!



What is that was he binkying in and where can I get one?


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Sep 14, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> What is that was he binkying in and where can I get one?


That is a kids play pool and wood chips. Check Amazon for the playpen.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Sep 14, 2021)

#SirThumpsAlot said:


> That is a kids play pool and wood chips. Check Amazon for the playpen.


Thanks.


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Sep 14, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Thanks.


Here it is: NHILES Portable Pet Dog Pool, Collapsible Bathing Tub, Indoor & Outdoor Foldable Leakproof Cat Dog Pet SPA for Dogs Cats and Kids https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082F1V2V...abc_F8Z0W7HV3CHE9E7RWW3Z?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lilsakli (Sep 17, 2021)

This was Ginger being her happy self. She loved to explore my apartment. Very curious and loved to be patted. She passed during spay surgery. She will always be in my heart. 

Ginger binky


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 17, 2021)

My boys always stop being cute the minute I get my camera out, but all the cuteness here makes up for it!!


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 17, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> My boys always stop being cute the minute I get my camera out, but all the cuteness here makes up for it!!


Haha yea same!
I've learned to always have my phone nearby and read her body language so I know when she's happy and about to binky!


----------

